
Symbolic Links Did Not Work as Expected - alexcmu
https://medium.com/@alexandraj777/symbolic-links-did-not-work-as-expected-6a3af628da53
======
dozzie
Oh, but they do work as expected. It's just you who didn't understand what
symlink stores and how relative paths work.

